# TIA V13 --TP700 -- Frage zur Rezepturanzeige



## Paul (22 Juli 2014)

Hallo zusammen

Es geht um ein TP 700 unter TIA V13

Es gibt eine Rezeptur mit ca. 120 Rezepturelementen.

Wenn ich in das Bild mit der Rezepturanzeige springe, steht erst mal bei allen  
Rezepturelementen Wert <000,0> drin. 
(Nur in der Rezepturanzeige, im "echten" DB stehen schon noch die gültigen Werte)
Wenn ich sehen will welcher Wert im Datensatz gespeichert wurde, muss ich den Datensatz erst mal neu aufrufen.
Das kann es ja wohl nicht sein
Bei WinFlex 2008 und selbst bei Pro Tool war das definitiv nicht so. 
Habe schon alles mögliche probiert, in Sachen Variablen synchronisieren, abgleichen etc. leider ohne Erfolg.
Hat jemand Ahnung woran das noch liegen könnte?


Und noch ein anderer Punkt:
120 Rezepturelemente erfordern ja zwangsläufig scrollen in der Rezepturanzeige.
Der Scroll-Balken ist standardmäßig nur ca. 1mm breit, und somit fast unsichtbar.
Er bleibt auch so schmal, wenn man der Rezepturanzeige rechts einen breiten Rand verpasst.
Ich finde leider nichts wo man den breiter machen kann, so wie es jetzt ist, ist das schon fast unbedienbar.


Vielen Dank schon mal in voraus.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (22 Juli 2014)

Es ist so das dieses "Rezepturanzeige und Rezupturvariablen abgleichen" nicht richtig funktioniert, scheint ein Bug zu sein.

Wenn du in deine Rezepturanzeige aus einen anderen Bild springen möchtest, solltest du vor der Bildanwahl, das Ereignis 
"Speichere Datensatz" aufrufen und wenn du das Bild von deiner Rezepturanzeige aufbaust, das Ereignis "Lade Datensatz".
Dann könnte es funktionieren, lt. Siemens Support.

Die WinCCflexibel Rezepturanzeige ist aber auch nicht sauber, die konnte nur die Variablen Aktuell halten, wenn man mindestens
einmal nach Runtime start in der Rezepturanzeige drin war.


----------



## Paul (22 Juli 2014)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Es ist so das dieses "Rezepturanzeige und Rezupturvariablen abgleichen" nicht richtig funktioniert, scheint ein Bug zu sein.


Wenn so eine grundsätzliche Funktion, nach 5 Versionsständen (natürlich alle untereinander unkompatibel) noch nicht sauber funktioniert, was soll man dazu noch sagen..........?



rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> ....."Lade Datensatz"........dann könnte es funktionieren, lt. Siemens Support.


Könnte funktionieren. Unglaublich!
"Lade Datensatz" habe ich schon im Vorfeld probiert (über Schaltfläche), hat nix gebracht.


Wahrscheinlich bleibt mir nichts anderes übrig als von der Rezepturanzeige weg zu gehen
und statt dessen mehrere Rezepturbilder mit einzelnen E/A Feldern zu machen.
Bin mal gespannt, was ich da wieder für Überraschungen erlebe.

Tipps und Vorschläge sind aber trotzdem weiterhin willkommen


----------



## rostiger Nagel (22 Juli 2014)

Paul schrieb:


> "Lade Datensatz" habe ich schon im Vorfeld probiert (über Schaltfläche), hat nix gebracht.



hast du den, wie beschrieben, vorher "speichere Datensatz" gemacht?

Das von den Rezepturen weg gehen habe ich mir auch schon überlegt,
aber dann habe ich wieder ein Problem mit den kleineren Panels, die keine
Scripte können.


----------



## Paul (22 Juli 2014)

OK vorher speichern habe ich nicht gemacht, aber das sind doch so wie so alles "Krückstocklösungen" die nicht im Sinne des Erfinders sein können.

Andere Frage: Wieso brauchst Du dafür Scripte?
So wie ich das verstehe werden die Rezepturen ohne die RezepturANZEIGE genauso gehandhabt wie mit,
nur dass Du die Rezepturvariablen halt nicht in der vorgefertigten Anzeigen darstellst, sondern in selbst erstellten EA-Feldern


----------



## rostiger Nagel (22 Juli 2014)

mit scripte meinte ich, ganz weg von den Siemens Rezepturen und CSV Datein nutzen.

Ganz ohne Rezepturanzeige ist auch blöd, dann fehlt ein das Auswahlmenü für die Rezeptur.


----------



## Paul (22 Juli 2014)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Das von den Rezepturen weg gehen habe ich mir auch schon überlegt,
> aber dann habe ich wieder ein Problem mit den kleineren Panels, die keine
> Scripte können.


Bei mir läuft das mit den Rezepturen ohnehin ein bisschen anders:
Das Panel schreibt die Daten in den DB 10 
Über das Datenfach erkenne ich wenn eine Übertragung abgeschlossen ist.
Dann schiebe ich (mit SFC20 Blockmove) den ganzen DB 10 in den DB 11.
Mit dem DB 11 arbeitet dann die Maschine.
Der Bediener darf über Plus/-Minus Tasten die Werte im DB verändern, aber nur innerhalb festgelegter Grenzen.
So kann er ein bisschen "Feintuning" machen, ohne gleich das ganze Rezept zu versauen, das darf nur der Meister.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (22 Juli 2014)

achso dann hast du nur ein minimal Rezepturverwaltung, für die Parameter ist das keine schlechte lössung.

Ich habe mindestens immer 2 Rezepturen in der Maschine, einmal Produktionsdaten und einmal Parameter.
In manchen Anlagen gibt es dann noch einmal eine Werkzeugverwaltung oder Makrorezepturen.

Die Produktionsdaten können dann ja auch schon mal ein wenig unfangreicher werden.

In V12 funktonierte das auch schon mal mit den Rezepturen, die Rezepturanzeige selber hat ja auch noch einen
Bug, da kann mann nicht wirklich die Tabelle ausblenden.

Blöde ist das Siemens nicht genug ihre Software testet und bei festgestellten mängel, nicht unverzüglich nachbessert.
Schlimm ist so etwas, wenn man Serienmaschinen macht, eine funktionierendes Projet hat und sich dann bei einer 
Versionsänderung der Engerniering-Software ein Bug einschleicht und man die Maschinen dann in die ganze Welt
verschickt, wie jetzt mit der Rezepturverwaltung. Das kann ein teuer zu stehen kommen...


----------



## Paul (22 Juli 2014)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Ganz ohne Rezepturanzeige ist auch blöd, dann fehlt ein das Auswahlmenü für die Rezeptur.


Du kannst glaube ich schon nur das Auswahlfeld darstellen, ohne die Rezeptureinträge darunter.
Bin bloß noch nicht ganz dahinter gekommen wie.
Ich sag ja, bin mal gespannt was ich da wieder für Überraschungen erlebe.


----------



## Paul (22 Juli 2014)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> .....Blöde ist das Siemens nicht genug ihre Software testet und bei festgestellten mängel, nicht unverzüglich nachbessert.
> ...


Genau mein reden.
Rezepturen sind ja jetzt nicht etwas besonders exotisches wo ich vielleicht der Erste bin, der das machen will.
Also sucht man (ich zumindest) den Fehler erst mal bei seinem eigenem Kram (hab gestern den halben Tag damit verblödelt)
Wenn schon solche grundsätzlichen Sachen nicht sauber funktionieren fragt man sich schon 
ob das Zeug überhaupt getestet wird, bevor es raus geht und was da noch für fürchterliche Bugs lauern

Ich habe weder bei S7 Classic noch bei WinFlex irgendwas vermisst, ja noch nicht mal bei ProTool


----------



## rostiger Nagel (22 Juli 2014)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> In V12 funktonierte das auch schon mal mit den Rezepturen, die Rezepturanzeige selber hat ja auch noch einen
> Bug, da kann mann nicht wirklich die Tabelle ausblenden.





Paul schrieb:


> Du kannst glaube ich schon nur das Auswahlfeld darstellen, ohne die Rezeptureinträge darunter.
> Bin bloß noch nicht ganz dahinter gekommen wie.
> Ich sag ja, bin mal gespannt was ich da wieder für Überraschungen erlebe.



du musst auch das kleingedruckte von mir lesen 

Und hier noch einmal zum nachlesen http://www.sps-forum.de/simatic/714...w-tabelle-abschalten-der-rezepturanzeige.html


----------



## MCerv (28 Juli 2014)

So, 
V13 Update 3 ist installiert, für's TP700 gibt es wieder eine neue Firmware (13.00.00.03_02.01), das ändert aber leider nichts am Verhalten, das die Variablen einer Rezeptur mit den gespeicherten Werten überschrieben werden!

Danke Siemens


----------



## rostiger Nagel (28 Juli 2014)

MCerv schrieb:


> So,
> V13 Update 3 ist installiert, für's TP700 gibt es wieder eine neue Firmware (13.00.00.03_02.01), das ändert aber leider nichts am Verhalten, das die Variablen einer Rezeptur mit den gespeicherten Werten überschrieben werden!
> 
> Danke Siemens



Moin Michael,
hast du es den schon mal mit folgender Krücke versucht?



rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Wenn du in deine Rezepturanzeige aus einen anderen Bild springen möchtest, solltest du vor der Bildanwahl, das Ereignis
> "Speichere Datensatz" aufrufen und wenn du das Bild von deiner Rezepturanzeige aufbaust, das Ereignis "Lade Datensatz".
> Dann könnte es funktionieren, lt. Siemens Support.


----------



## MCerv (28 Juli 2014)

Moin Helmut,
"Speichere Datensatz" zuerst? Das kann es ja wohl nicht sein. Ich will doch nicht erst mein zuletzt geladenes Rezept überschreiben um es dann unter neuen Namen abzuspeichern! Oder verstehe ich das jetzt falsch?


----------



## rostiger Nagel (28 Juli 2014)

Du musst den Datensatz speichern unter den Aktuellen oder unter einen den du neu vorgibst.

Erst dann das Rezepturbild aufrufen und den Datensatz laden.

Leider ist es so, ich würde das vielleicht über ein Pop Up lösen, wo du den Bediener anbietest, speichere unter 
oder überschreiben.


----------



## MCerv (28 Juli 2014)

So, ich glaub jetzt läufts rund:

1. Drücken der "Taste Rezept" auf meinem Panel
    a) Datensatznummer = 1
    b) speichere Datensatz (Nr. 1)
    c) auf SPS-Seite warten bis Datensatz 1 aktiv und Bearbeitungsstatus = 4 (=Ok)
    d) warte noch verzögert 1s
    e) springe nach Bild "Rezept"
2) Rezeptbild:
    a) Funktion bei Bildaufbau "Lade Datensatz" (Nr. 1)
    b) automatischer Abgleich der Rezeptliste (der eigentliche Bug, jetzt kann kommen was will!)

Doch was fällt mir da jetzt auf, was sind das für Miniauswahlfelder beim "Speichern unter"?
Welcher Bediener soll denn da scrollen? *Kann man die Bildlaufleisten größer bekommen?*
Das Gleiche gilt bei Infofelder z. B. bei Fehlermeldungen, die sind ja in Miniaturdarstelung!
Die Zifferntasten sind riesig und dann diese Minianzeigen, oh man Siemens!


----------



## rogseut (2 August 2014)

Moin Jungs 

Leider kann ich nicht zur Lösung des Problems beitragen.
Ich schlage mich nun seit 1 Jahr mit der Rezepturverwaltung von Siemens herum und kann nur bestättigen, Bugs ohne ende.
Mit jedem neuen Update schaut das Ding anders aus und funktioniert anders.
Ich hatte vorher eine eingene Rezeptverwaltung die lief knapp 10 Jahre auf allen Panels
ohne Probleme, Firmware und Software (V5.5 oder TIA) unabhängig. Jeder Datensatz einer Rezeptur war ein DB auf der Steuerung.
Somit war nicht der Begrenzung des Mengengerüstes des Panels ausgesetzt.
Ich hatte auf den KTP600 Panels, 100 Datensätze mit ca. 180 Variablen. Lief schnell einfach und unkompliziert.
Bei einem def. des Panels kein Problem da die Daten in der Steuerung sind und nicht im Panel.

Und dann kam der schlimmste Tag in meiner Programmierer Laufbahn. 
 Mein Chef meinte wir benötigen einen externen Programmierer der unsere  Programme vereinfacht, damit wir schneller und billiger werden. 

Der externe kam alles was wir hatten wurde in fragegestellt und umgestellt auf deren "super" System.
Siemens  Rezeptverwaltung, Siemens Meldeanzeige neue Comfort Panels und TIA  Portal usw. und seither schlag ich mich nur noch mit Bugs und  Firmwareproblemen herum. Ich könnte heulen echt. Bin total gefrustet und  demotiviert.
Habe in 10 Jahren Programmierung nicht so oft beim Siemens Support angerufen wie in den letzten 12 Monaten.
Diese  Firma war 12 Monate bei uns im Haus hat uns bestimmt mehr als 100.000€  gekostet und einfach nur einen Scherbenhaufen hinterlassen.

Möchte wieder "back to the routes" nur ist das wieder jede Menge Arbeit.

Ich hör jetzt lieber auf zu lästern bevor ich noch ausflipp.
Sry, aber ich musser mal ab ko....n.

TIP: Bau dir eine eigene Rezeptverwaltung dann hast du es selber in der Hand wie diese funktioniert.
Wenn du dabei Hilfe benötigst stehe ich gerne bereit meine Arbeit zu Teilen.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (2 August 2014)

Naja, die Rezepturverwaltung von den Panels scheint noch seine Macken zu haben, 
aber das Sie überhaupt nicht funktioniert ist nicht so.  Von einer Rezepturverwaltung
in der Steuerung würde ich absolut abraten, weil diese dann nicht einfach exportiert
werden kann oder wenn die Steuerung mal defekt ist unter Umständen auch die Daten
weg sind.  

Wenn der Kollege ein Comfort Panel eingesetzt hat, muß man sich ja wohl kaum Gedanken
über das Mengengerüst machen.


----------



## Matze001 (2 August 2014)

Zum Thema scrollen:

Die Scrollleisten sind klein gehalten, damit mehr Platz für den Inhalt bleibt. 
Neu ist, dass man nicht mit der Scrollleiste scrollt, sondern die nur Info ist!
Man scrollt einfach wie von einem Smartphone gewohnt die gesamte Liste!

Grüße

Marcel


----------



## rogseut (3 August 2014)

Mahlzeit:

@rostiger Nagel
Ich gebe dir mit dem Export der  Daten völlig recht. Das Exportieren der Rezepte als CSV ist schon gut,  aber leider auch nicht das gelbe vom EI.
Was ich an der CSV nicht so gut finde ist das die Werte nicht so sind wie sie im Panel dargestellt werden.
Wenn  man zum Beispiel eine Textliste hat dann steht in der CSV nicht der  Text sondern nur der Wert. Wünschenswert für mich wäre hier eine  Möglichkeit auch den Text in die CSV schreiben zu lassen.

Rezepte in HMI vs. CPU
Das  eine CPU def. ist ist zwar nicht unmöglich aber äußerst selten, da ist  es schon häufiger das ein Panel mechanisch zerstört wurde.
Mit TIA kann man die Momentanwerte der Datenbausteine auch als Startwerte hinterlegen. Das hilft schon mal die Werte zu Sichern.
Wie man seine Rezeptverwaltung aufbaut und betreibt sei jedem selber Überlassen jedoch kann ich aus meiner Erfahrung sagen
das ich mit der eigenen Rezeptverwaltung flexibler, schneller und fehlerfreier unterwegs war als jetzt.

*@Scrollleisten *
*Hab  am Freitag mit Siemens Support telefoniert. Das Thema Scrollbalken größe  scheint dort auch ein Thema zu sein. Man sagte mir das es mit dem  nächsten Update behoben sein soll. Wie und in welche Richtung ?:-I*


----------



## PN/DP (4 August 2014)

Wenn Du Rezepte in der CPU ablegst, dann mußt Du die urlöschfest speichern - sprich: in den Ladespeicher kopieren. Nur remanent ist nicht sicher.
Oder regelmässig die DB mit Aktualwerten herausladen.

Harald


----------



## MCerv (11 August 2014)

Neues vom Siemens Support:

*Anfrage 1 *
_Auswahlfenster zu klein, wen man in einer Schaltfläche z. B. das Ereignis "RezepturanzeigeSpeichernUnterDatensatz" benutzt_

Antwort: 
Nach eigener Aussage vom Support: "Oh, in der Simulation beim TP1200 ist das ja wirklich klein, wird wohl beim TP700 nicht besser sein!",
dann per E-Mail: "meinen Kollegen ist bezüglich der Auswahlliste nichts bekannt. Ich leite dies dementsprechend weiter in die Entwicklung.
Sie werden informiert sobald es dazu Neuigkeiten gibt."

*Anfrage 2:*
_Synchronisation der Rezeptdaten_ bei TIA WinCC

Antwort:
"Bezüglich der Synchronisation der Rezepturanzeige mit EA-Feldern auf anderen Runtimebildern, kann ich leider nicht viel machen. Offiziell ist dies in V13 nun so wie es richtig gehört.
Hier empfehle ich auf den regionalen Vertrieb zuzugehen, ob da die Migration zu V13 leichter gemacht werden kann."

Es lebe die kleine Siemenswelt!
Auf die trägere Reaktionsgeschwindigkeit vom TP700 im Vergleich mit dem TP177B hab ich mich erst gar nicht mehr getraut zu fragen.
Hallo Support oder Entwicklung, falls ihr das lest, was soll das? 
Braucht ihr die Automatisierungssparte nicht meh? 
Andere Hersteller können das besser!


----------



## rostiger Nagel (11 August 2014)

MCerv schrieb:


> Neues vom Siemens Support:
> 
> *Anfrage 1 *
> _Auswahlfenster zu klein, wen man in einer Schaltfläche z. B. das Ereignis "RezepturanzeigeSpeichernUnterDatensatz" benutzt_
> ...



Antwort 2 macht mich Stutzig, was hat die Synchronisation mit einer Migration zu tun?

Michael bist du sicher das die vom Supporter kam, oder war das noch ein Abfangjäger
der aus Textbausteinen irgendwelche Antworten runterleiert, damit der Kunde erst recht 
verwirrt und ruhig ist?


----------



## MCerv (12 August 2014)

Helmut,
was soll ich dazu sagen. Wenn ich beim Support anrufe und keine fachkundige Aussage bekomme, dann muss ich das so hinnehmen. Aufreger sind nicht gut für mein Herz! Die bewegen sich ja eh im Schneckentempo und Siemens ist nur auf dem besten Wege sich den Markt kaputt zu machen. Da stelle ich doch lieber hier im Forum meine Fragen, da bekomme ich fachkundige und praxisnahe Antworten! Danke Euch allen!


----------



## MCerv (18 November 2014)

Hi Freunde,

Unter Verbesserungen im TIA V13 Upd. 6 steht:

*"Bei der Rezepturanzeige wurde neben der Lesbarkeit auch das Verhalten bei der
automatischen Synchronisation verbessert"*

Hat das schon einer getestet oder kann mir bitte sagen was S. darunter versteht?


----------



## Joe (19 November 2014)

Nein, leider nicht.
Immer wenn das Bild mit der Rezepturanzeige geladen wird, wird anscheinend auch die Ausgewählte Rezeptur geladen.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (19 November 2014)

Allerdings bekommt man es jetzt mit der Grafik einigermaßen hin, also ordne
ich eine Rezepturverwaltung auf jedes Bild an.


----------



## MCerv (20 November 2014)

Helmut,

was machst Du? 
Eine Rezeptapp auf jedes Bild?


----------



## rostiger Nagel (20 November 2014)

ich hoffe man kann es einigermaßen erkennen.







Ich baue die Oberfläche mit einer Art Windows Oberfläche auf, das kennt eigentlich jeder User.
Dann habe ich Symbole wie Öffnen, Speichern, Speichern unter, usw. damit blende ich dann
zb das Auswahlfeld der Rezeptur ein.

Blöd nur das man das nicht in die Vorlagebilder legen, kann da diese immer hinter den Bildobjekten
liegt und man Bildobjekte aus der Vorlage nicht im Aufgerufenen Bild bearbeiten kann. Also muß
man es in jedes Bild kopieren... das geht aber.


----------



## MCerv (20 November 2014)

Ah ja,

Auch eine Lösung, interessant.
Jedoch haben wir Kunden (bzw. Maschinenbediener) für die selbst Windows noch zu kompliziert ist. Zudem habe ich standardmäßig nur ein 6"-Panel. Da wird der Platz dann eng. Naja, gut, wenn das Rezeptauswahlfeld (beim Speichern unter) nicht größer wird ist Platz auch nicht das Problem <lol>.

Als nächstes bekomme ich eine kleine Maschine mit S7-1200 und 4"-Panel. Zum Glück brauche ich keine komplexe Rezeptverwaltung! Umschaltung von 3-4 Datensätzen, das löse ich wohl klassisch mit BlockMove.


----------

